# Permethrin



## goodmorels

Hi fellas, I've been seeing people post about how great Permethrin is for fighting ticks. Can it be bought at a store like Fleet Farm or does it have to be ordered online? I was bitten by a deer tick last year and I figure this route will be cheaper than the antibiotics I was on.
Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected]_com

Any outdoor store.... works great....dicks gander joes online 
ect


----------



## goodmorels

Thanks for the quick reply Jerry!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Walmart has it also. Sawyers pump bottle. If that's easier. Works great.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I was taking soil temps today and couldn't help myself and went in the woods without my permethrin cloths, 2 ticks on me right away. Spraying my cloths down tomorrow.


----------



## odguy

I just hopped out and run into a spot quick and had 2 also. Time for mud boots tucked in jeans and spray everywhere! The only thing I've found is 1 Devil urn. Too cold up here and rain all week, uugggghhh!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Where you at ODGuy


----------



## odguy

I am south of Bemidji about 20 miles. Got out into the woods for a little drive last night and nothing is up. I say 2 weeks yet, Verpa's in a week, Oyster's in 3!


----------



## shroomtrooper

wow, that's pretty late. Its late in the metro area also.


----------



## upnorth

I ordered 32 oz 10% Permethrin from www.revivalanimal.com. Cost including shipping was $23.18 and I received the package 2 days after order was placed. I will be diluting with water to achieve the .05% concentration of the products available in stores. REI sells 24 oz - .5% bottle for $16.00 + tax. My math skills may not be what they used to, but by my calculation I will end up with 640 oz of .5% product. The instructions on the 10% indicate its intended use is not for clothing, but in speaking to someone who has used it for years, she indicated she has had no problems. She hangs her clothing (outside) and saturates it with the product. When dry it will supposedly retain the insect killing properties through at 6 washings and/or up to six weeks. I can't verify the results as this mushroom hunting season will be the first time I use this product, but anything that kills ticks will be a huge help.


----------



## shroomcrafter

The permethrin products I've used, such as Repel Permanone, have always specified on the label, to use on clothing only and, "Do not apply to skin." It is usually .5% Permethrin. Upnorth, you said the 10% product is not intended for clothing. I definitely would NOT apply it to skin. You're right, it lasts on your clothes thru multiple washings. And it does kill ticks. I also did the antibiotic route, but no more problems after using Permethrin. Also they warn you to not spray it on your clothes while you are wearing them. Hang them, spray them and let dry for at least 2 hours. Good luck.


----------



## upnorth

Thanks Shroomcrafter. 
Hopefully, if the weather cooperates, I'll be in the woods next week and will be able to assess the effectiveness.


----------



## mbdola

I used Sawyer's Permethrin spray this season in West Virginia. I normally find at least 20-30 ticks throughout the season on my body. This year I found 4 ticks on my first trip in early April. I sprayed my clothes and let them dry and found ZERO ticks in about 10 different hunts through this past weekend. I washed my sprayed clothes about 3 times and still didnt find any ticks. I was crawling through thick stuff and whacking my way through thickets and tall grass as well. Good stuff IMO.


----------

